# Back into B+W Developing - T-Max Chemistry Longevity W/ Photo.



## kamrawerk (May 15, 2021)

Hi,
It was suggested I repost this in a new thread.

I have a dark brown 4L plastic storage jug almost full of working strength (4+1) TMax developer. It was mixed in 2017. Should I chuck it? It's been kept in the back of a dark closet all this time. I also have x2 full, unopened bottles of TMax concentrate with a brown hue. Some say add 50%-100% developing time to older developers. (see image)
I have a half brown stock bottle of Fix, mixed the same time.
Should I chuck that as well?

Hate tossing chems down the drain.

Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 16, 2021)

My experience is that Tmax developer doesn't last long. Drop a cut leader in it (glass jar) and see how long it takes to develop if it does at all. I only use it as one shot for pushing black & white film, mainly p3200. I haven't cared for it other than pushed film.


----------



## kamrawerk (May 16, 2021)

@jcdeboever

thanks! Yes, it's finished. I put a small cutting of TMax and HP5 and didn't even turn.


----------



## webestang64 (May 16, 2021)

T-Max is a liquid developer that will turn after it's expire date a lot faster than the powder counterparts. I tried using a brown tinted T-Max with a test roll and it did not work.


----------



## kamrawerk (May 17, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> T-Max is a liquid developer that will turn after it's expire date a lot faster than the powder counterparts. I tried using a brown tinted T-Max with a test roll and it did not work.


Thanks, @webestang64 

I dumped that working solution. I do have HC110? and D76 powder as well.. I've been out of the loop for a long time. I used to work as a draughtsman and darkroom copy photographer in the late 80's, I've gotten so rusty.
I'll just have to read through and see what everyone is using to date, these days.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2021)

kamrawerk said:


> Thanks, @webestang64
> 
> I dumped that working solution. I do have HC110? and D76 powder as well.. I've been out of the loop for a long time. I used to work as a draughtsman and darkroom copy photographer in the late 80's, I've gotten so rusty.
> I'll just have to read through and see what everyone is using to date, these days.


I use HC110 the most because it is convenient, lasts forever, and very consistent results.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2021)

I have hc 110, agfa rodinal, d76, tmax, and d76. I liked xtol but it was out of stock for a while and haven't restocked it. Xtol is a fantastic developer but short life as well. I never got good results from ilfosol but did try it, flat negatives for me.


----------



## kamrawerk (May 18, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I have hc 110, agfa rodinal, d76, tmax, and d76. I liked xtol but it was out of stock for a while and haven't restocked it. Xtol is a fantastic developer but short life as well. I never got good results from ilfosol but did try it, flat negatives for me.



@jcdeboever 

Thanks for the  insight!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2021)

Hey, I got a Falcon jug not long ago! It's loitering in my 'fantasy' darkroom. (Had been used a shared darkroom at a local college which remodeled the building and never have set up anything at home yet.) I like printing more than developing, I'm a darkroom rat with a Dodgette set.

You could try http://www.filmphotographyproject.com . Or Ilford's website for B&W.


----------



## webestang64 (May 18, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I have hc 110, agfa rodinal, d76, tmax, and d76. I liked xtol but it was out of stock for a while and haven't restocked it. Xtol is a fantastic developer but short life as well. I never got good results from ilfosol but did try it, flat negatives for me.


Agree with the Ifosol. No like. 

I use X-Tol for 2 things. Developing very outdated film (reduces some of the built up base fog with old film) and to push 3200 to 25000 ISO.


----------



## kamrawerk (May 18, 2021)

vintagesnaps said:


> Hey, I got a Falcon jug not long ago! It's loitering in my 'fantasy' darkroom. (Had been used a shared darkroom at a local college which remodeled the building and never have set up anything at home yet.) I like printing more than developing, I'm a darkroom rat with a Dodgette set.
> 
> You could try http://www.filmphotographyproject.com . Or Ilford's website for B&W.


@vintagesnaps Thanks, I have two bulk loaders, one with TMax 400 and the other with HP5. About four or five years old now. Not full though. The Falcon jug I bought used in Peterborough Ontario. Thanks for the link reference.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 19, 2021)

Makes me want to go to the camera swap.


----------



## kamrawerk (May 31, 2021)

I mixed 1L of TMax Developer concentrate, (the darker one,) and my film leader turned black with int two minutes. Likewise, another film leader cleared under two minutes with the Fix I had mixed a couple of years ago. The storage bottle was the dark brown Datatainer one sees frequently. Thanks for the  feedback...!


----------

